# Pioneer AJ5235XT vs Taga Harmony 606 SE vs Polk T Series



## Atul Kumar (Jun 16, 2016)

Please suggest the best 5.1 Home Theater speaker from following 3 options that will be compatible with Yamaha HTR-3067 receiver. 

1. Pioneer AJ5235XT 5.1
2. Taga Harmony 606 SE 5.1
3. Polk T Series T50 Home Theater and Music Floor Standing Tower Speakers 5.0 [Any recommended sub-woofer for this option?]


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

What's your overall budget looking like?


----------



## Atul Kumar (Jun 16, 2016)

It will be maximum Rs.50,000/- in India


----------

